# Should be getting my TT this weekend



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am about to plunge into TT ownership after selling my Golf MK4.

I am looking at a 225 version but there is that niggle in the back of my mind that I would prefer the 3.2.

I used to own a Golf mk3 VR6 and i could listen to the engine all day. I know the 225 that I am looking at is going to make me very happy as has the mods already that I would look to do myself and I can only afford a 3.2 and have nothing left for changes.

what would you do ? will I always regret not buying the 3.2 ???


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

WITHOUT A DOUBT BUT THE 3.2 I love mine and as you say the sound............ great car you won't regret it :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A straight, loved 3.2 would be a good choice.
A cheap unloved 3.2 will cost you probably.
If your skint go for a manual 3.2 as you don't want a kick in the balls from a mechatronic failure.

Basically, if you cant afford to run a 3.2, then get a 225.
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 225 every time for me with a good exhaust and induction kit they can sound very nice also a lot cheaper to get more power from the 225


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

The 225 that I have seen is lovely and has all the bits done that I would be looking to do myself. I would only be able to get the DSG version of the V6 as my budget is about £4200 max. There are some nice V6's out there with FSH but as you say the 225 is probably a safer bet.

I have just got rid of a Golf MK4 1.8T which had stage one, forge intercooler, dv etc etc etc running around 200bhp. I know the 1.8 is less to manage

but the sound of the V6 is in my soul from my VR6 days and that engine was bomb proof.

I think I would be more than happy with the 225 (well its 265 as has been mapped) I guess if we fall out I can sell and get the V6


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/audi-tt-3-2-v ... 3f49577537

saw this on Ebay... looks like it good be had for a good price


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

RobTT1972 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/audi-tt-3-2-v6-quattro-/271813408055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f49577537
> 
> saw this on Ebay... looks like it good be had for a good price


Looks ok..wonder what it will fetch..should be £4700-£5200 from a dealer.
No mention of how many owners..
Steve


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

I think I'm sold on the 225 that I am looking to buy Sat. It is beautiful 

once I've got it i'll post some pics up

maybe when I get a chance to drive a good 3.2 I will make the move but I just want to get a good TT for now whatever the engine size


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I've spent more on modding my 225 than it cost originally, but if I was offered a low mileage, clean v6 in a colour I like - I'd swap. Not sure if it'd make financial sense but I'd like to own a v6 one day. 
Can't say I've ever seen someone selling their v6 to get a 1.8T though :-/


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh I know that if i drove the V6 the sound of the engine would win me over straight away. the 1.8 may be good but there is no way that it can compete against a V6 for character. the V6 lump is a legend anyway from the Golf mk3 days. even though it's not that powerful, a good exhaust and a nice filter make it sound like no 4 pot could ever


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think the Golf MK3 was a 2.8 and 200bhp..nowadays its 3.2 and 247bhp
Steve


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Rob sleepingfox has just posted his 3.2 for sale... snap his arm off mate

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

He may not have access to the sales section..
Steve


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Awww heck be a shame for him to miss out

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sleeping Fox has PM'd me but I can't reply or get access to the sales bit, how can I make that happen.?

I would love to buy his car but my budget is not that big I am afraid which is another reason why I will probably have to stay on the 1.8 route for now.


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> I think the Golf MK3 was a 2.8 and 200bhp..nowadays its 3.2 and 247bhp
> Steve


My MK3 was 178bhp out of the box, it was 98 model


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe the later MK3s were 24v and next generation.
Steve


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Maybe the later MK3s were 24v and next generation.
> Steve


Mine was one the last mk3's but the mk4 I believe had the 24v engine with 204bhp


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

RobTT1972 said:


> Sleeping Fox has PM'd me but I can't reply or get access to the sales bit, how can I make that happen.?


Two options to gain immediate access to the marketplace:

Join the TTOC Owners Club http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... join%20now
or
Gain access this way viewtopic.php?f=2&t=882433


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

Cloud said:


> RobTT1972 said:
> 
> 
> > Sleeping Fox has PM'd me but I can't reply or get access to the sales bit, how can I make that happen.?
> ...


that first link is saying 'server not found' ???


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

RobTT1972 said:


> that first link is saying 'server not found' ???


Strange, it works fine for me. Try going to the club shop through this link viewforum.php?f=47


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

RobTT1972 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Golf MK3 was a 2.8 and 200bhp..nowadays its 3.2 and 247bhp
> ...


Mk3 Golfs were 178 corrados were 190


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> RobTT1972 said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Don't forget the Rado' was a 2.9 ;o)


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

225 every time


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

well here she is


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely car, lovely pic...if that was done by you we are in for a treat 

I should be tired of looking at CH's but they are a stunning wheel


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks.

I have been learning the art of photography and editing, so hopefully can keep posting good pics :roll:

They are rep BBS i am afraid but were on the car when i got it. I did have some genuine 19's but i didnt want that size rim on this car.

I am looking to get so Japan Racing JR10's in the future so watch this space


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)




----------

